# NPD Minifooger MF Drive



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't know how to describe this Drive pedal; it is simply perfect! It can go to a big whooly destructive bass intense distortion with balls and a LOT of gain to a tight and accurate Rat Like kind of fuzzy distortion. 
It is kind of weird the first time you play with it because of the filter knob which is a wah like filter. You have to play a bit with the thing to get the hang of it.

I really suck at writing about gear, I'll have to make a demo soon.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

what are you using as a pedal board?

I'd love to try one of these pedals. I'm trying to downsize my rig or have a 2nd rig for quick jams/home. I think this pedal might sit well on my board. how is it for punk/grunge?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Assuming I'm reading the specs on their site properly, it sounds like a somewhat more complex version of something I whipped up a couple years ago. I included a resonant boost section before the clipping, and a variable midscoop after the clipping, with the clipping itself being something akin to a Dist+. So, not as intense at max gain, and only several fixed resonant boost points, rather than continuously variable.

Anyway, the point is not to claim I.P. but rather to note that, based on my own experience, it is a pleasingly flexible tone-shaping arrangement, so I can see why you're so enamored of it.

I _*do*_ like those enclosures they use.:congratulatory:


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Where's you get it from? I have one on order from Tapestry. Good to know they're shipping now.


you always have the best toys


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

@Blam : Punk/Grunge is what I use it for... it is perfect! I think this can do about everything (according to my taste). My pedal board is made out of an Ikea Gorm tablet which I tinted.

@mhammer : I did not understand a single word you wrote except enamored, and yes, I am!!! =P

@nkjanssen : I got it from Moog Audio at Montreal, the sale guy made a mistake and called me to say they were available so, when I arrived, they sold me the demo because they didn't want me to get back home on a rainy day empty handed! I love those guys, they are amazing!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

julienpier said:


> @mhammer : I did not understand a single word you wrote except enamored, and yes, I am!!! =P


Hah!!

Traduction: From MF's writeup, it seems like there is variable boosting of certain frequencies before the distortion is produced, and post-distortion EQ-ing of that sound. So you can change the quality of the distortion that is produced, and then change how that distortion gets to sound; like sticking an EQ pedal before a distortion pedal, and another one after. A simpler version of this bête: http://www.rockfactory.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=gfx-akaid2g


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

Now it is clearer to me! Thanks for the translation!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't wait to try one of these. The videos sound great...I don't want to hype myself up, but this might be the most tailorable drive on the market today.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

TWRC said:


> I can't wait to try one of these. The videos sound great...I don't want to hype myself up, but this might be the most tailorable drive on the market today.


is there a moog dealer in edmonton that would carry one? or will we all have to show up at nkjanssens house to demo?


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I think Avenue carry Moog. I'm not 100% sure, but I know I've seen Moogs in there before.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

From listening to the demo video, it would seem that the "Peak" is a state-variable filter (SVF; a filter from which lowpass, highpass, and bandpass functions can be tapped at different points). SVFs can be used on their own or can be used to make parametric equalizers. When the lowpass filter is used with lots of resonance, it can _sound _like a bandpass, but without the bass loss. And that seems to be what is happening when the demo shows use of the expression pedal.

I should note that a traditional post-production studio trick for adding wah to a track that did not originally have it, is to sweep the centre-frequency control on a parametric equalizer. It provides a wah sound, like we hear in the demo, but without getting thin.

Clearly, this pedal is only 50% of what it can be, _without_ an expression pedal.

Now that I think of it, it is actually a pretty simple matter to adapt distortions with a tone/filter control, like the Rat, for use with an expression pedal. Since those sorts of pedals do not have a resonance control, the footsweep would be subtle, but it would still be there. If the tonal change from most treble-cut, to least treble-cut, is useful to you. That could be easily placed under foot control.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> L&M is a Moog dealer. I was in Southside yesterday and definitely none of these, though.
> 
> I have the tremolo on order as well.
> 
> I feel a pedal party coming on.


nice. I think the drive + expression pedal would work well for my sunday jams. that plus a tuner and I am ready to rock. my main board is super duper overkill. I dont use half the pedals on it


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds like a fun little unit - enjoy and congrats on your NPD!


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, that is a beautiful little pedal! I'm really digging the exp pedal input, and from the demos I've heard, this might make an appearance on my board. I too am looking at the other minifoogers to see how I can spend the next few paydays. 

Congrats!

ps, I'm also digging the enclosure. Nice aesthetic and way more board-friendly than their full-size brethren!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

No, but MoogAudio.ca (http://www.moogaudio.ca/) do free shipping over $200, & no international fees.


blam said:


> is there a moog dealer in edmonton that would carry one? or will we all have to show up at nkjanssens house to demo?


GuitarWorks are supposed to get them.

Oh, PS, HNPD!!!!!!!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> No, but MoogAudio.ca (http://www.moogaudio.ca/) do free shipping over $200, & no international fees.
> 
> 
> GuitarWorks are supposed to get them.
> ...


too far!!! apparently axe music is also a dealer.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

The Drive and the Boost are available so far.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, I thought Guitarworks was a Canada wide thing. well, you learn "SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY".


blam said:


> too far!!! apparently axe music is also a dealer.


I want the ring-mod with expression.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

bzrkrage said:


> Sorry, I thought Guitarworks was a Canada wide thing. well, you learn "SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY".
> 
> I want the ring-mod with expression.


It very well may be. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

So far, I think this might be the holly grail of Overdrive!!! And yes, the enclosure is SEXY!!!! And it seems robust. I hope it is going to last at least as long as my previous OD which kind collapsed within itself due to numerous abuses that dates from when I was in a punk band.

I really dig the front plate that says "MF Drive by moog" and the mate black paint.

I encourage EVERYONE in the market for a Drive pedal to give this beast a try. 

The expression pedal is waiting for my next pay day to arrive.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

aaaaAAAARRRRRGH!!!!

(still waiting mine directly from Moog)


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

julienpier said:


> .
> 
> I encourage EVERYONE in the market for a Drive pedal to give this beast a try. .


Sigh. Though I've landed on a few favourites, it seems like I'm perpetually in the market for Drive pedals! And delays...


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/julienpierb/dirty-oh-so-dirty[/soundcloud]

Here is a quick and dirty demo of the MF Drive. It's the draft of a song I might be working on with my band, it's pretty much just the bones of the song AND it is the very first take of the song so there is a LOT of mistakes and I am aware; I am only posting it to demo the MF Drive and to give an idea of what it sounds like when pushed a little bit.

I used a Silver face Champ and a 2005 Japanese Jazzmaster with Curtis Novak Pickups ans it's been recorded with a Sennheiser e606 pointed at the cone and a Rode NT1a in a corner of the room.

Enjoy the beefy, crunchy, badass, whooly, erectile sound of the beast!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow I just found this demo of it, I just might have to grab one  It's VERY unique sounding and that's pretty rare these days.

[video=youtube;5OPv6nz6ApQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OPv6nz6ApQ[/video]


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice sounding, is it based on something, TS perhaps, or a complete new design?


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

The more I play with it, the more I love it! It does not only sound unique, it also is really versatile!


----------

